# Looking at a Pom rescue



## pikodog (Jul 20, 2008)

I am looking to adopt a 9 year old Pom from a breeder in Hawaii. I have never owned a Pom before and google can only tell you text book info. Im looking for real life experiance. What should I look for? I will ask him about the knees, teeth, and eyes. What else should I be looking for? Good or bad.
Thanks so much!!
Tiff


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

pikodog said:


> I am looking to adopt a 9 year old Pom from a breeder in Hawaii. I have never owned a Pom before and google can only tell you text book info. Im looking for real life experiance. What should I look for? I will ask him about the *knees, teeth, and eyes*. What else should I be looking for? Good or bad.
> Thanks so much!!
> Tiff


YAY!! I adoped a 10 year old pom from the pound a year ago. AWESOME dog. 


The three things you mentioned are basically the flaws in my dog. 


Touch the dog EVERYWHERE, hold feet, pull ears, touch the face, little dogs can be really wierd about those things, better yet, have som'one else do it in case the dog snaps, 


why are they getting rid of her? thats my question.


----------



## pikodog (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to call the guy and being that I am not in hawaii yet they are 5 hours behind us and I think that 7am is a bit too early lol. I will post all the info I get as soon as I call him. 

I dont want to sound mean at all but is 9 years old old for a pom? Will it still be albe to adjust and go long with us on adventures? 
Tiff


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

pikodog said:


> I have to call the guy and being that I am not in hawaii yet they are 5 hours behind us and I think that 7am is a bit too early lol. I will post all the info I get as soon as I call him.
> 
> *I dont want to sound mean at all but is 9 years old old for a pom? Will it still be albe to adjust and go long with us on adventures? *Tiff



Not at all, they can live up to double that.

My pom can't walk for long, she has a bad leg, but she is easily carried and likes to go everywhere. 


would they have to ship the dog to you sight unseen?


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Nine is definitely considered a senior dog, but to put it in perspective, my brothers' pom lived to be 18. It depends on the individual dog. Some are still puppyish at 9, some are ready for retirement.


----------



## pikodog (Jul 20, 2008)

ok great!! We are moving to Hawaii on August 7th we land so we would go to where the dog lives and such and meet her. It will either be her or go to the shelter to get a dog. The only thing is that the shelter does not test their dogs with cats and my father in law has Mr. Mew and I would not want to have any issues or injury to Mew. 

Anouther question... now say the Pom doesnt work out for whatever reason, if we adopt from the shelter can we teach a small dog to accept or to basically ignore Mr. Mew. Where we will be livin is totally seperated from the inlaws but on the same property so Mew and the dog will not be in the same living area but they will see each other.

So its all specific to the dog then.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

pikodog said:


> ok great!! We are moving to Hawaii on August 7th we land so we would go to where the dog lives and such and meet her. It will either be her or go to the shelter to get a dog. The only thing is that the shelter does not test their dogs with cats and my father in law has Mr. Mew and I would not want to have any issues or injury to Mew.
> 
> Anouther question... now say the Pom doesnt work out for whatever reason, if we adopt from the shelter can we teach a small dog to accept or to basically ignore Mr. Mew. Where we will be livin is totally seperated from the inlaws but on the same property so Mew and the dog will not be in the same living area but they will see each other.
> 
> So its all specific to the dog then.



Its trainable. I just wouldn't go out and get a dog breed with high prey drive, even then, its still trainable, just waaaay harder. 

Most dogs i've had around my cats did awesome. If the prey drive is low, then they don't even notice the cats.

My cats are fearless tho. Will this cat run away if it sees a dog?


----------



## pikodog (Jul 20, 2008)

Mr. Mew would take one look at a dog and tell it what a lower life form it is and just lay there. Mew is used to their neighbor dogs that bark all the time, he doesnt watse his time on anything but him lol


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

pikodog said:


> *Mr. Mew would take one look at a dog and tell it what a lower life form it is and just lay there.* Mew is used to their neighbor dogs that bark all the time, he doesnt watse his time on anything but him lol



darn right! it will probably not be hard to teach a dog to leave the kitty alone then....

If the pom works doesn't work out what other breeds are you looking at? You just set on a small dog?


----------



## pikodog (Jul 20, 2008)

lol. We are set on a small dog being as my mther in law has throat and lung cancer and she is pretty weak and we dont want to risk her getting knocked over. I would LOVE to have anouther big ol pit (mine died 3 years ago of 14 years) but thats not pratical with her. We are open to any small breed of dog or mixed. As long as we can give someone a home that needs one.
Tiff

ok I spoke with the breeder...

He has 3 of them. He said that he just held onto them cause they were really good pets. He said that they all were just into the vets for checks and one has no issues what so ever with her knees the other have issues that come with the age. Im a lil concerned about that. He said that they are mostly outside but you can do that in Hawaii. I would never have a purely outside dog. That worries me as well.


----------

